# Inzaghi:"Mi serve tempo. Ferguson ci ha messo 7 anni".



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi commenta la sconfitta in Coppa Italia contro la Lazio. Ecco le parole del tecnico milanista:"Un amico mi ha scritto che Ferguson ci ha messo 7 anni per vincere un titolo. E anche Mancini ha fatto fatica all'inizio. Spero mi venga data la possibilità di lavorare. Mi serve tempo per riavere il Milan che è stato. Abbiamo perso questa partita ma non abbiamo assolutamente demeritato. Con tutti questi infortuni è difficile fare una formazione. Con la serierà e il lavoro torneremo il Milan che è stato. Se non mi cacciano resto a vita, tanta gente mi vuole bene e crede nella mia professionalità".


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ragazzi, questi ci trollano completamente e ci trattano da scemi.

Vergognati, incapace!


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la sconfitta in Coppa Italia contro la Lazio. Ecco le parole del tecnico milanista:"Un amico mi ha scritto che Ferguson ci ha messo 7 anni per vincere un titolo. Spero mi venga data la possibilità di lavorare. Mi serve tempo per riavere il Milan che è stato. Abbiamo perso questa partita ma non abbiamo assolutamente demeritato. Con la serierà e il lavoro torneremo il Milan che è stato".



Mi rifiuto di credere a queste parole.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

*"Inzaghi: Se non mi cacciano io resto qui a vita"*

Ha finito l'intervista ridendo e scherzando... massì...


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Gennaio 2015)

Niente, con questa ha superato ogni prova, ogni livello

QUALSIASI cosa succeda in partita lui modella tutto a suo modo e trova scuse. 
(cartellini, rigori, chi segna prima chi dopo, cambi, infortunati, arbitro)



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *"Inzaghi: Se non mi cacciano io resto qui a vita"*
> 
> Ha finito l'intervista ridendo e scherzando... massì...


.


----------



## nazdravi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vergognati. Vai a casa pagliaccio. Sei una vergogna. 

Rivoglio Allegri. Gli da le piste a questo fantoccio. Fai pena.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Raga, il abuso della droga e una brutta cosa, uno puo perdere ogni connessione al mondo reale e iniziare a vivere in un mondo tutto suo


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

"Mancini il guru degli allenatori , sta facendo fatica"

Già è scarso di suo, se poi si ispira a sta gente qua...


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la sconfitta in Coppa Italia contro la Lazio. Ecco le parole del tecnico milanista:"Un amico mi ha scritto che Ferguson ci ha messo 7 anni per vincere un titolo. Spero mi venga data la possibilità di lavorare. Mi serve tempo per riavere il Milan che è stato. Abbiamo perso questa partita ma non abbiamo assolutamente demeritato. Con la serierà e il lavoro torneremo il Milan che è stato".



Di questo passo tra 7 anni saremo in serie D e lui vuole tempo e ride!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non si tratta di antipatie, ma è veramente incapace anche ai microfoni. Per me non può fare proprio l'Allenatore e il Carisma non l'ha mai avuto.


----------



## raducioiu (27 Gennaio 2015)

> Un amico mi ha scritto che Ferguson ci ha messo 7 anni per vincere un titolo.


Di questo passo tu ce li metterai per rivincere una partita.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ha evidentemente bisogno di farsi le ossa in Serie B, ma di sto passo quest'esperienza se la farà con noi


----------



## Tizio (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero mi venga data la possibilità di lavorare.



Hai avuto 8 mesi con 0 risultati, quanto tempo pretendi???? Un decennio????


----------



## gabuz (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la sconfitta in Coppa Italia contro la Lazio. Ecco le parole del tecnico milanista:"Un amico mi ha scritto che Ferguson ci ha messo 7 anni per vincere un titolo. Spero mi venga data la possibilità di lavorare. Mi serve tempo per riavere il Milan che è stato. Abbiamo perso questa partita ma non abbiamo assolutamente demeritato. Con la serierà e il lavoro torneremo il Milan che è stato".



Non abbiamo demeritato? Ma si rende conto che loro erano in 10? Si rende conto che loro in 10 hanno preso un palo e quasi fanno il raddoppio? Si rende conto che quando siamo noi in 10 non usciamo mai dalla nostra area?
Incapace!


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Io, come ho già detto, credo sia completamente scemo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

non può essere serio dai..un po di dignità


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> "Mancini il guru degli allenatori , sta facendo fatica"
> 
> Già è scarso di suo, se poi si ispira a sta gente qua...



In confronto a lui Piangini è Guardiola. Ovvio che dalla sua bassezza lo stimi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io, come ho già detto, credo sia completamente scemo.



inizio a pensarlo anche io e forse questa era anche la sua forza da giocatore in un certo senso


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la sconfitta in Coppa Italia contro la Lazio. Ecco le parole del tecnico milanista:"Un amico mi ha scritto che Ferguson ci ha messo 7 anni per vincere un titolo. E anche Mancini ha fatto fatica all'inizio. Spero mi venga data la possibilità di lavorare. Mi serve tempo per riavere il Milan che è stato. Abbiamo perso questa partita ma non abbiamo assolutamente demeritato. Con tutti questi infortuni è difficile fare una formazione. Con la serierà e il lavoro torneremo il Milan che è stato. Se non mi cacciano resto a vita, tanta gente mi vuole bene e crede nella mia professionalità".




.


----------



## malos (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la sconfitta in Coppa Italia contro la Lazio. Ecco le parole del tecnico milanista:"Un amico mi ha scritto che Ferguson ci ha messo 7 anni per vincere un titolo. E anche Mancini ha fatto fatica all'inizio. Spero mi venga data la possibilità di lavorare. Mi serve tempo per riavere il Milan che è stato. Abbiamo perso questa partita ma non abbiamo assolutamente demeritato. Con tutti questi infortuni è difficile fare una formazione. Con la serierà e il lavoro torneremo il Milan che è stato".




Poveretto a questo punto mi fa pena, è palesememte uno limitato dalla natura. La colpa principale è di chi lo ha messo lì.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Gennaio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo demeritato? Ma si rende conto che loro erano in 10? Si rende conto che loro in 10 hanno preso un palo e quasi fanno il raddoppio? Si rende conto che quando siamo noi in 10 non usciamo mai dalla nostra area?
> Incapace!


quando è la sua squadra ad essere in 10 = "eravamo in dieci, abbiamo dato tutto, non c'era molto da fare in quelle condizioni"

quando sono gli avversari in 10 = manco ne parla dell'espulsione. "abbiamo dato tutto e creato tanto, siamo andati vicini al gol tante volte, ce li hanno annullati per giunta,blabla bla bla blab bal hip ip urrà". 

Fatti : n-esima sconfitta, in casa, giocando in 11vs10 per un intero tempo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

"Tutti questi infortuni"


De Sciglio, De Jong, El Shaarawy, Bonaventura. 4 giocatori. di cui uno e praticamente una riserva e uno fa sempre schifo


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Gennaio 2015)

*leccaculo*


----------



## Love (27 Gennaio 2015)

è finita non seguo più il Milan...ma nn perchè siamo ridicoli ma perchè sono stanco di essere preso per i fondelli ora da galliani il momento dopo da inzaghi poi da berlusconi etc etc...basta...a tutto c'è un limite...


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non possiamo fare niente, arrendetevi, rimarrà li per anni


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la sconfitta in Coppa Italia contro la Lazio. Ecco le parole del tecnico milanista:"Un amico mi ha scritto che Ferguson ci ha messo 7 anni per vincere un titolo. E anche Mancini ha fatto fatica all'inizio. Spero mi venga data la possibilità di lavorare. Mi serve tempo per riavere il Milan che è stato. Abbiamo perso questa partita ma non abbiamo assolutamente demeritato. Con tutti questi infortuni è difficile fare una formazione. Con la serierà e il lavoro torneremo il Milan che è stato. Se non mi cacciano resto a vita, tanta gente mi vuole bene e crede nella mia professionalità".



ma parla sempre di questo "milan che è stato nei primi mesi", ma per curiosità quante vittorie convincenti ricordate del Milan quest'anno? Io una.


ma poi le scuse che cerca, non sono mai reali. non si rende conto di essere un disonesto, uno che distorce la realtà a suo favore, che delusione.


----------



## nazdravi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Parafrasando i cugini,

non so più come insultarti (insultarvi).


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

evito di commentare che è meglio...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Delirio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> ma parla sempre di questo "milan che è stato nei primi mesi", ma per curiosità quante vittorie convincenti ricordate del Milan quest'anno? Io una.



a me è piaciuta solo la prima con la lazio giocata di contropiede ma benissimo, col napoli in quel periodo penso che avrebbe vinto chiunque


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> "Tutti questi infortuni"
> 
> 
> De Sciglio, De Jong, El Shaarawy, Bonaventura. 4 giocatori. di cui uno e praticamente una riserva e uno fa sempre schifo



ma appunto... è solo una paraculata


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Si, resterà per anni ed anni a far danni. Con quegli idioti sugli spalti che gli cantano "Ohi ohi ohi Pippo Inzaghi segna per noi" credendo, magari, che faccia ancora l'attaccante...


----------



## gabuz (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, resterà per anni ed anni a far danni. Con quegli idioti sugli spalti che gli cantano "Ohi ohi ohi Pippo Inzaghi segna per noi" credendo, magari, che faccia ancora l'attaccante...



L'unica spiegazione è che se la faccia davvero con la bionda


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me a fine anno ci saluta, e farebbe bene a trovarsi un hobby perchè di certo non lo richiamano più da nessuna parte.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non ho parole. 
NON
HO
PAROLE

La parte su Ferguson è incredibile.
Incommentabile quella sugli infortunati

Ah, ha detto che vuole passare al 4-4-2. 

Honda-Montolivo-De Jong-Bonaventura
Menez-Destro

forse ha in mente una roba del genere.
Lo invochiamo da mesi, visto che il centrocampo del Milan non riesce a sostenere le 3 punte e che Menez è un attaccante sì, ma "alla Totti", non di certo una prima punta....e che ha bisogno di una vera prima punta al suo fianco.
Così come Cerci è una seconda punta e non un esterno.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non ho parole.
> NON
> HO
> PAROLE
> ...



Sono d'accordo ma lui credo di no, credo che continuerà col tridente Cerci-Destro-Menez (il massimo dell'ignoranza fatta allenatore).


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

up


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dichiarazioni agghiaccianti.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Lo sto detestando, non lo credevo possibile ma è così.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Gennaio 2015)

Sinceramente mi hanno prosciugato questi farabutti, non avrei altro da scrivere che insulti.

Questa non è la squadra che tifo. Pagliacci... Non siete degni di rappresentare il Milan.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2015)

dichiarazioni assurde ,deliranti di un uomo ormai completamente lontano dalla realta'


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la sconfitta in Coppa Italia contro la Lazio. Ecco le parole del tecnico milanista:"Un amico mi ha scritto che Ferguson ci ha messo 7 anni per vincere un titolo. E anche Mancini ha fatto fatica all'inizio. Spero mi venga data la possibilità di lavorare. Mi serve tempo per riavere il Milan che è stato. Abbiamo perso questa partita ma non abbiamo assolutamente demeritato. Con tutti questi infortuni è difficile fare una formazione. Con la serierà e il lavoro torneremo il Milan che è stato. Se non mi cacciano resto a vita, tanta gente mi vuole bene e crede nella mia professionalità".



se tra 7 anni il nano non sarà ancora defunto è probabile che inzaghi sia davvero ancora lì ad allenarci. 

chissà in quale categoria però.  

sta facendo più danni della grandine, quel poco che aveva risollevato seedorf, lo ha spazzato via lui in pochi mesi.


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

Solo un pezzente può difendersi facendo paragoni (tra l'altro improponibili) e guardando in casa di altri (inter). 
E' chiaro che non lo cacceranno mai di questo passo, però lui per me non esiste più. E' un uomo piccolo piccolo, perché se volesse veramente bene a questa Squadra, e per squadra parlo di Milan, non di questa accozzaglia di mentecatti, allora avrebbe già rassegnato le dimissioni.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

Poi si dà dello juventino a Conte (che aveva accettato il Milan per provare a risollevarlo).

Questo qui, allora, cos'è?


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Gennaio 2015)

questo e' la vera zecca del milan.

devono prendersi solo insulti.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2015)

basta Filippo, un po di silenzo farebe bene a tutti


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Gennaio 2015)

leggo che in conferenza stampa ha detto *"Il gol è arrivato, ne sono arrivati due"*

cioè quello che noi diciamo per scherzo, lui poi lo dice veramente...clamoroso


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Il Mancio mi è sempre stato antipatico e non mi piace ma dire "anche mancini ha faticato all'inizio" è una barzelletta..coppa italia vinta al primo colpo, alla prima esperienza alla Lazio altra coppa italia e ottimi risultati..ormai in testa c'ha un film suo..


----------



## nazdravi (28 Gennaio 2015)

Passata la nottata ribadisco: sei un uomo piccolo piccolo. Ti odio, hai cancellato tutto quello che i ricordi positivi. Quando sento Inzaghi mi viene in mente un uomo senza dignità che non merita di rappresentarci in giro per l'Italia. VATTENE


----------



## Nicco (28 Gennaio 2015)

Cioè ma c'è anche gente che lo difende (al di fuori di questo forum) dicendo che non è colpa sua, che è una vittima. Siamo al truman show? A scherzi a parte? Dove, dove!?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Solo per la cronaca, Ferguson al primo intero anno a Manchester nella stagione 87/88 è arrivato secondo in campionato facendo 81 punti dietro solo al Liverpool che ne ha fatti 90. Per la serie: tacere è la miglior cosa.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Solo per la cronaca, Ferguson al primo intero anno a Manchester nella stagione 87/88 è arrivato secondo in campionato facendo 81 punti dietro solo al Liverpool che ne ha fatti 90. Per la serie: tacere è la miglior cosa.



Inoltre si era fatto 12 anni di gavetta prima di passare allo UTD, mica una stagione ad allenare i ragazzini.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Solo per la cronaca, Ferguson al primo intero anno a Manchester nella stagione 87/88 è arrivato secondo in campionato facendo 81 punti dietro solo al Liverpool che ne ha fatti 90. Per la serie: tacere è la miglior cosa.



E' chiaramente un troll dai.

Ci sta prendendo in giro


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> leggo che in conferenza stampa ha detto *"Il gol è arrivato, ne sono arrivati due"*
> 
> cioè quello che noi diciamo per scherzo, lui poi lo dice veramente...clamoroso



uno di mano e l'altro in fuorigioco, cosi ne possiamo fare pure 100 di gol, basta che prendiamo la palla con le mani e la buttiamo in porta, ma sta scherzando??


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta la sconfitta in Coppa Italia contro la Lazio. Ecco le parole del tecnico milanista:"Un amico mi ha scritto che Ferguson ci ha messo 7 anni per vincere un titolo. E anche Mancini ha fatto fatica all'inizio. Spero mi venga data la possibilità di lavorare. Mi serve tempo per riavere il Milan che è stato. Abbiamo perso questa partita ma non abbiamo assolutamente demeritato. Con tutti questi infortuni è difficile fare una formazione. Con la serierà e il lavoro torneremo il Milan che è stato. Se non mi cacciano resto a vita, tanta gente mi vuole bene e crede nella mia professionalità".



tranquillo portaci in B e ci libereremo in un colpo solo di TUTTI!!


----------



## wfiesso (28 Gennaio 2015)

per la miseria pippo che fine ingloriosa... nominare un mostro sacro come Ferguson poi.... dimettiti e non rovinare ulteriormente il ricordo che abbiamo di te come calciatore


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Lui dà sempre tutto, tranne l'unica cosa che dovrebbe dare: le dimissioni. Vattene incapace, hai fallito, game over.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2015)

L'ho sempre saputo che era uno sfigato


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

*Ha aggiunto, ridendo:"Quando si gioca così, in questo modo, io non posso dire proprio nulla. Abbiamo creato tantissimo. Il discorso del dottor Galliani è stato molto bello". 
*
E' proprio scemo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi ha poche colpe per la situazione attuale di questo Milan, la squadra è di una scarsezza mai vista.


----------



## iceman. (28 Gennaio 2015)

E' proprio vero, si stava meglio quando si stava peggio...


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Gennaio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lui dà sempre tutto, tranne l'unica cosa che dovrebbe dare: le dimissioni. Vattene incapace, hai fallito, game over.


ieri in sottofondo sentivo il post partita su rai sport 1
anche marino bartoletti è stato abbastanza chiaro, prima parlando di milan "senza identità...non ha nè un presente nè un futuro", poi facendo anche qualche battuta, mi pare "neanche padre amorth potrebbe risollevare questa squadra".

Insomma, chi in maniera gentile chi diretta, chiunque parla di un milan che sta facendo schifo in maniera colossale. 
Ma inzaghi niente, non si sposta di un millimetro, anzi rilancia con la storia di rimanere a vita.
Eh ma lui è il nuovo ferguson...

Che poi a quanto pare stà storia dei 7 anni è pure falsa. Ho letto che fergoson al quarto anno ha vinto la coppa nazionale, e l'anno dopo un'altra coppa. Non cambia una cippa del suo discorso però almeno riportasse i dati correttamente.

Certo è che è perfetto per la politica. Che ci aspetta??? troverebbe scuse fenomenali sulla crisi, sul lavoro etc 



Admin ha scritto:


> *Ha aggiunto, ridendo:"Quando si gioca così, in questo modo, io non posso dire proprio nulla. Abbiamo creato tantissimo. Il discorso del dottor Galliani è stato molto bello".
> *
> E' proprio scemo.


non diciamolo che si è giocato 11 contro 10 ehhhh


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

Resterà anche l'anno prossimo, vedrete. Si guadagnerà la conferma facendo qualche punticino contro Parma, Empoli e Cesena (tutte e 3 a San Siro).


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Resterà anche l'anno prossimo, vedrete. Si guadagnerà la conferma facendo qualche punticino contro Parma, Empoli e Cesena (tutte e 3 a San Siro).



.

Voglio ricordare che appena abbiamo fatto due vittorie consecutive già si parlava di rinnovo fino al 2020.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Resterà anche l'anno prossimo, vedrete. Si guadagnerà la conferma facendo qualche punticino contro Parma, Empoli e Cesena (tutte e 3 a San Siro).



Sei ottimista...

Certo che se domenica battiamo il Parma derelitto mi auguro che nessuno osi pronunciare frasi tipo "milan ritrovato"


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sei ottimista...
> 
> Certo che se domenica battiamo il Parma derelitto mi auguro che nessuno osi pronunciare frasi tipo "milan ritrovato"



Sicuramente sarà così. Sicuro come la morte. Ogni vittoria vale 3 sconfitte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente sarà così. Sicuro come la morte. Ogni vittoria vale 3 sconfitte.



Vabbè tanto manco è detto che vinciamo...se perdiamo in casa col Parma pippo che dirà?..credo che nemmeno lui riuscirebbe a trovare una scusa...


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè tanto manco è detto che vinciamo...*se perdiamo in casa col Parma pippo che dirà?..*credo che nemmeno lui riuscirebbe a trovare una scusa...



"abbiamo dato tutto"
"non posso rimproverare nulla ai ragazzi"
"stiamo lavorando"

ormai è un mantra.


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> "abbiamo dato tutto"
> "non posso rimproverare nulla ai ragazzi"
> "stiamo lavorando"
> 
> ormai è un mantra.



E' agghiacciante. 
E' talmente prevedibile che si può aprire in anticipo il topic delle dichiarazioni post-partita.


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

"Datemi il tempo di lavorare... Io conosco solo un modo per uscire da questo momento, lavoro, lavoro e ancora lavoro.
L'unico soluzione e cercare di migliorare con il LAVORO.. Io lavoro sempre tanto,ed i ragazzi con me..."

Potrebbe andare a combattere per la CGIL, tanto nomina più lui la parola "lavoro" che qualunque altro sindacalista esaurito


----------



## malos (28 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Voglio ricordare che appena abbiamo fatto due vittorie consecutive già si parlava di rinnovo fino al 2020.



Siamo sicuri che non l'abbiano già siglato e aspettavano un buon moimento per renderlo pubblico? Io mi aspetto di tutto ormai.


----------

